# Drag racing Rumor



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,

I just heard a rumor their might be a HODRA Nationals in Novemer at TSS hobbies in michigan is is the link for the hobby shop!!

http://www.tsshobbies.com/gallery.php?PHPSESSID=a2119f7be4274325ddb6ec1cbf2a9313

call Tom and ask questinons about!!!

Thanks Joe Murray


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Nov. 10 and 11

They're looking for suggestions on some classes.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

The date is incorrectly posted. The true event dates for the 2006 HODRA Grand nationals is November 10th and 11th, 2006 in Whitmore Lake , MI at T.S.S. Hobbies. 
Website with classes will be added soon. 
Rocky - HODRA National Director


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*HODRA updates*

They have been added with more to come very soon!
Rocky


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*2006 H.G.N. is postponed....*

....until spring 2007. We apologize for the inconvenience. 
Tom and Rocky


----------

